# What's the use of JAVA in mobiles ??



## DigitalImmigrant (Apr 10, 2008)

Hello guys , can some1 tell me what is the use of JAVA in mobile phones.

I dont know much about these things.

Can some1 tell the difference in capabilities [due to JAVA] of 2 mobiles .

I mean what difference would it make if a phone HAD JAVA or if it DIDN'T have JAVA

Thanks !!


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 10, 2008)

with the help of Java, you can download and install new games and applications other than the default apps & games.



> Can some1 tell the difference in capabilities [due to JAVA] of 2 mobiles .



Can u explain ?


----------



## ionicsachin (Apr 10, 2008)

its like a platform for making applications and games for java enabled mobiles.....J2ME sdk are available to make java appz for mobile....
due to iitjee i dont hav net on pc so i am using whole of the net on my k750i@w800i using a famous java based web browser called opera mini...


----------



## DigitalImmigrant (Apr 10, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> with the help of Java, you can download and install new games and applications other than the default apps & games.
> 
> 
> 
> Can u explain ?


 

@ Giga -  I mean what difference would it make if a phone HAD JAVA or if it DIDN'T have JAVA.


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 10, 2008)

^ without java u cant install those games and apps, with java u can.

and BTW, if the phone doesnt have java support but yet if it has other platforms like symbain u can install symbain based apps.


----------



## aadipa (Apr 12, 2008)

Java ME (Micro Edition) is provided in handsets so that application developers can provided extended functionality to users within Java's safe sandbox runtime environment. Unlike native applications like symbian or BREW which gives much more access of handset to running programs thus giving more power but also increases risk of viruses, JavaME code will run in Java Runtime which gives limited access of phone to software but increases security of entire architecture.


----------

